# Tom Nook Backstory



## quadrantqueen (Aug 11, 2015)

*Tom Nook. Cuddly, a little soft, and the owner of a backstory that will flip your opinion of the fandom's near favorite non-villager character.

As a teenager, Tom Nook was good friends with the newly abandoned Sable of the Able Sister trio. Nearly inseparable, much of the fandom believes that there was even a romantic spark between the two. With big ambitions, though, the tanuki left behind his friend to try his hand at success in the big city. (Sound familiar?) He soon gave up against the harsh conditions of living in such a place, and thus the player can find him in their town, either running the town shop or overcharging the player for home renovations. Does this re-telling seem biased? Yes? That's because it is. Of course Tom Nook had the right to move away, but he did so just as the wounds of Label's abandonment had begun to heal for Sable and her youngest sister. His reasoning was that he could make even more money, which appears very selfish and unnecessary. I wish I loved Tom Nook, but Sable is my very favorite and his backstory is just so cruel to her. Every now again, the player can catch Tom Nook or Sable talking about the other, usually with some sort of wistful tone.*


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 15, 2015)

Aw thats rough :C


----------

